# foster home needed urgently



## emmycharlottexo (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello,

My grandad recommended me this site. Unfortunately my family cat whom I am looking after while my grandparents are in South Africa is going to be homleless in a week. 
This is due to my landlady kicking myself and my friends out of our homes. My student accommodation which I have had to go for as i would end up homeless myself does not allow pets.

Is there anyone in the Middlesex/London area. I live in Uxbridge atm. Who would be able to look after my little bundle of fluff until April 1st.
I will supply all food etc. I just dont want to lose her, she means everything to the family.

She's very energetic but is shy and timid at first.

Please help me out, Thanks, Emmy


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'll see if i can get some interest in your post


----------



## emmycharlottexo (Jan 22, 2014)

cats galore said:


> i'll see if i can get some interest in your post


thank you so much


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

My friend Paul is a foster home and lives in croydon. Tiger leaves him tomorrow to go to CC so he can help.


----------



## emmycharlottexo (Jan 22, 2014)

oh my gosh anything would be fantastic, thank you.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news. so glad help everything could be sorted so fast:thumbup:


----------



## emmycharlottexo (Jan 22, 2014)

Cheryl89 said:


> My friend Paul is a foster home and lives in croydon. Tiger leaves him tomorrow to go to CC so he can help.


how would i get in contact with Paul or will it all go through you lovely?
really appreciate it


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

emmycharlottexo said:


> how would i get in contact with Paul or will it all go through you lovely?
> really appreciate it


That's okay darling, I've just text Paul & once I get the okay ill quickly post my number then delete it so just you have it, keep checking back! Will Update ASAP xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheryl, I can also help if you wanted to bring both together tomorrow. xxx


----------



## emmycharlottexo (Jan 22, 2014)

got it thanks


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheryl, CC and Cats Galore you really are the business even if your fantastic work has been relegated to the bottom section


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CC I'll call Emmy the call you mwah xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

English please, you know I cant do Essex xxxxxxx 

yes that's fine hun.  

oh important, please tell me said cat is neutered or we may have an issue with studboy howling.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA CC you cow! Lololol! 

She's chipped, neutered & vaccinated! Yay! I think ill do it all in one big journey tomorrow, that okay with you? Xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's better Cheryl, I understood "i am a cow" 

yes if the poster is happy that's fine hun. xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> That's better Cheryl, I understood "i am a cow"
> 
> yes if the poster is happy that's fine hun. xxx


you're not alone CC, i can't understand Cheryl either. it's like talking to a foreigner


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bahahahaha you're both cows (Ca in my language!!!) xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You lot crack me up!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Bahahahaha you're both cows (Ca in my language!!!) xxx


well Brandon did say you were a typical stereotype Essex girl when he first met you


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

cats galore said:


> you're not alone CC, i can't understand Cheryl either. it's like talking to a foreigner


Ha ha ha ha that made me laugh


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

cats galore said:


> well Brandon did say you were a typical stereotype Essex girl when he first met you


Ive got :w00t::w00t::w00t: pics of you now in my head Cheryl x

Just saw post - well done all of you xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahahahhaa will you all bugger off before I get my white stilettos out!!!! Xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Hahahahhaa will you all bugger off before I get my white stilettos out!!!! Xxxx


:ciappa: :001_tongue: :lol::lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

omg, my neighbours are going to be talking. will probably give the male pensioners a heart attack.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Hahahahhaa will you all bugger off before I get my white stilettos out!!!! Xxxx


Now thats a typical essex chick.pmsl

Dont forget the bag and orange tan, :laugh:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Forget the bag Cheryl, there is no way you are cat napping tomorrow, orange tan I can cope with, can you come at 8pm as its dark then I can sneak you in.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

HAHAHAHA now I'm laughing! Cows! Lolol!!! Getting tiger then getting this little one them in on route with my chipping equipment and grooming kit... Field day  hehehehe xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much for helping me with grooming Cheryl, I really appreciate this so much.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou so much for helping me with grooming Cheryl, I really appreciate this so much.


Anytime sweetie honestly! Xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Hahahahhaa will you all bugger off before I get my white stilettos out!!!! Xxxx





catcoonz said:


> can you come at 8pm as its dark then I can sneak you in.


CC, dont know about sneaking in, your gonna have to provide sunnies to all your neighbours, they will be dazzled by those white stilettos :laugh:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Orange Essex girls you can see from space, they have their own special neon orange glow.

U go Essex girl Cheryl I understood every word you typed. Ya na wot I is chatting sister. lol

Roughly translated that means well done all involved in the moving, rehoming and grooming of all cats invovled.

:crazy::biggrin:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

GingerJasper said:


> Orange Essex girls you can see from space, they have their own special neon orange glow.
> 
> U go Essex girl Cheryl I understood every word you typed. Ya na wot I is chatting sister. lol
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAH best sentence I've ever seen!!!! love it  

Ya, I na wot ya chatting sisterrrrrrrrrr  xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh dear, I need a translator.

what time do you think you will be with me tomorrow Cheryl, don't worry I will be home xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you girls never stop, rescueing and joking alike both give me immense joy you have no idea , Cheryl can chat for Britain but is lovely with it , the cats may need ear plugs whilst grooming though, oops im outta here,


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow CC 

Keep Evie locked securly away please


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I wont let Cheryl take your Evie, don't worry. 

It helps to laugh makes rescue alittle easier, cats wont mind Cheryl talking to them and ive now got my ear plugs.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww poor Cheryl, all this grief you are getting and you really are a lovely person... but someone has to suffer at our hands and tonight it's your turn


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha CC just keep nodding and saying "oh i know, absolutly" and she'll be none the wiser unless of course she is asking to take Evie home 

hi CG the pics of Susie and family today was such a lovely surprise thankyou , glad to see them all xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor Cheryl, she knows she is a diamond and I luv her really. xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I wont let Cheryl take your Evie, don't worry.
> 
> It helps to laugh makes rescue alittle easier, cats wont mind Cheryl talking to them and ive now got my ear plugs.


Hahaha I'm a good girl really!! 

Leaving work at 3pm... Heading straight to Uxbridge then onto you CC so hopefully 5-6 onwards traffic dependent thou!!! Lol I'll call you on route  xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have a safe journey hun. xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Hahaha I'm a good girl really!!
> 
> Leaving work at 3pm... Heading straight to Uxbridge then onto you CC so hopefully 5-6 onwards traffic dependent thou!!! Lol I'll call you on route  xxxx


Cheryl, we've all had a laugh tonight which is something that has been missing from here a lot lately. you know we all think the world of you really, you are a fantastic friend to all of us and to the furries that you meet


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I second that, raises a glass to Cheryl. xxx:thumbup1:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I second that, raises a glass to Cheryl. xxx:thumbup1:





cats galore said:


> Cheryl, we've all had a laugh tonight which is something that has been missing from here a lot lately. you know we all think the world of you really, you are a fantastic friend to all of us and to the furries that you meet


So tue, well said xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

im raising tea , yorkshire tea today i splashed out , i have alot to celebrate thanks cheryl and cg you are two in a million and cc you are the other one in a million , im all teary again , i ll be blubbing for Britain in 10 days time i can tell ya , cheryl bring tissues please


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

welshjet said:


> So tue, well said xxx


but it's wednesdayhow many toasts have you had tonite?? you are another beautiful soul x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've had a couple of 'toasts' tonight and only just read this thread  :lol: 
Once again great work ladies :thumbup1:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Well sorted everyone. The OP must think she's walked into a madhouse though. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg jansheff you are so right , so sorry emmycharlotte , just overcome with emotion with the great news your cat will be looked after so well , we are mad here but just cat mad


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bahahahah Emmi is lovely, spoke to her on the phone and I'm sure she knows we are all barmy 

Luckily for me Uxbridge is kind of on the way to Oxford anyways so it's really LUCKY she posted yesterday otherwise it wouldn't of worked out so good.

Two new residents on route to you this afternoon CC 

Hahaha, I know Sal I've been laughing my ass off too :001_tongue: love you guys 

I'll be finishing work and starting me epic route with Tiger and this new little one  :w00t: I'm crazy xxxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Drive safetly hun, give Evie a hug from me and *leave* her with CC 

Cheryl, when you head for Kent, I hope you behave, we're all rather sensible in the Garden of England :lol:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know how it's got out that I don't behave when I visit people. I'm the most well behaved person on this forum!!! :hand: :blink: well...almost anyway :blush:

CC will have to point out Evie as I must of missed photos  but I'm guessing a new family member of yours soon? I'll be sure to give her hugs from you   xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's Evie. x


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I love Evie she's adorable


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheryl remember what I told you but ssshhh don't let cc know he he


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Here's Evie. x


Oh my blooming god...shouldn't of shown me that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hand:

hahahahah xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheryl have you got the bag sorted he he


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you may be able to kid nap the kids but as for the cats, sorry but you have no chance, unless you wish to adopt a rescue.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh cc please don't start me off


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hehe, I have a groomers bag and that's it sadly  so no cat napping, besides even if I did my OH would literally kill the very ground I walk on wahhhhhhhhhh!!!!

So all I can do is rescue/runs and grooming to get my fixes lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

And have cuddles from the cats, that is more than enough for you to do Cheryl.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> And have cuddles from the cats, that is more than enough for you to do Cheryl.


Hehe.

Just to let you know Tiger is safely waiting at my Mums for me to finish work then I'm heading straight for Uxbridge!

See you later CC yay xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

why do I feel so nervous. xx

going to take me an hour to catch the cat hun, he is just not co-operating today.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> why do I feel so nervous. xx
> 
> going to take me an hour to catch the cat hun, he is just not co-operating today.


Hahahah that's okay babe we will have a coffee, then start grabbing and shaving cats :lol: woohoo party xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sheep farm springs to mind.xxx

Although today I cant even catch Evie, she is zooming all around the house at 100mph, what is going on today, they are full of zoom juice and completely nutty.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> sheep farm springs to mind.xxx
> 
> Although today I cant even catch Evie, she is zooming all around the house at 100mph, what is going on today, they are full of zoom juice and completely nutty.


It's because I'm coming over!! mwahahahha *evil witch Essex lauf*

:lol: xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much for everything you have helped me with tonight Cheryl, you are a star and I couldn't have done this without you.

One thing we forgot in all the excitement was for you to cuddle Evie, but tonight was a job well done and I cant thank you enough. xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou so much for everything you have helped me with tonight Cheryl, you are a star and I couldn't have done this without you.
> 
> One thing we forgot in all the excitement was for you to cuddle Evie, but tonight was a job well done and I cant thank you enough. xxxx


You're welcome honey it was my pleasure, a real tough job but as a team we did it yay!!! I really hope your hands are okay sweetie 

I know I'm so gutted I missed kitten time BUT there's always next time haha! Rescues come first :001_tongue:

Thank you for giving both the gorgeous cats a warm loving foster home like yours xxxxx angel xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hands are fine hun, I am used to it so doesn't seem to hurt like it did before.

Both cats fine, will update tomorrow after vets.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well most people have a bubble bath, not me, just had a hibiscrub bath and only have 17 infected wounds, so that's a good job done, normally have a lot more.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless hope you have something soothing to put on them after bath x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes I do, better for the cat to feel better though.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> yes I do, better for the cat to feel better though.


You're an angel  your poor cuts , xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All is fine this morning, both cats have eaten their breakfast.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, doesn't time fly by.

The beautiful Ore is going home on Tuesday 1st April, she is adorable and we have had many weeks of cuddles which I am going to miss, but glad she gets to go back home as I know her family must have missed her.


----------

